# Is Pam bad.



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

It contains isobutane and propane as a propelant.

Surely it could not be sold if it left dangerous residues on your food?

We use a propane barbeque, so whats the difference.

Also on this subject, I noticed that nitrous oxide was used as a propelant in cans of instant whipped cream.

My MIL refuses to use Pam anymore and is recomending we do the same


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I have some and use it occasionally - but I also just bought an olive oil mister ($9.99 on sale). It works great so I probably won't buy the Pam anymore after it runs out. Save some aerosol cans from the landfill.

KC


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We also bought a mister. But it does not work very well.

Perhaps we should look for a higher quality unit.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

The secret of 'non-stick' is lecithin.

You can make your own non stick coating by using liquid lecithin and cooking oil and rubbing it on with a paper towel or a pastry brush. Some folks make a coating for baking with lecithin granules, shortening and flour too.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Whats lecithin?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Lecithin is an oily/waxy substance that's found in things like egg yolks and soybeans...and many other plants and animals.

It's used as an emulsifier and also a dietary supplement.

http://www.1001herbs.com/lecithin/


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I had a mister and it worked well for a while until the seals wore out. I tried to find liquid lecithin to mix in its oil, but never could. Where do you get it?

I don't imagine a little bit of Pam is going to hurt us more than our grills, lighters, and blow-torches.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

You should be able to get it at a health food store. You can order it online too.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

postroad said:


> It contains isobutane and propane as a propelant.
> 
> Surely it could not be sold if it left dangerous residues on your food?
> 
> ...


They sell stuff thats not good all the time! Yes they will sell something that can leave chemical residue on your food.
Heck look at all the info now about the chemicals all the plastics are leaching into our foods and its bad for us too!
look at the baby bottle stuff that was in the news. They used those plastic bottles for how long before they finally said they are bad?

Propane to barbecue is being burned. Propane is not being sprayed onto your food.

I wont use stuff like this.
I can get nasty chemicals in better ways.
And Non stick sprays make food taste nasty IMO.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Prickle said:


> The secret of 'non-stick' is lecithin.
> 
> You can make your own non stick coating by using liquid lecithin and cooking oil and rubbing it on with a paper towel or a pastry brush. Some folks make a coating for baking with lecithin granules, shortening and flour too.


In what proportions? 50/50?

I have liquid lecithin (I make a LOT of toffee)...I have oil...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't use Pam. If I do I have a massive panic attack about 2-3 hours later. Found this out the first time I went on Atkins and had fried eggs every morning. Almost had to quit my job because I'd keep getting panic attacks at work. One of them was so bad I had to leave a staff meeting. Couldn't say anything other than "I have to go home now" as I grabbed my purse and left. I made it to the car before the hysterical crying started. How I made it home, I don't know. 

Once I cut that stuff out I've been fine ever since-except for the time my brother made me pancakes and used Pam on the griddle. It's not fun having a panic attack hit you in traffic on your way home.

Do I think the stuff is bad? It messed with my brain chemicals. I'd say it is.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

This happens even if you do not know when Pam has been used?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Yep 50/50 proportions. I've also seen a recipe that calls for 1/2 cup lecithin and 1 cup oil. 

You can put the liquid in a spray bottle but my experience is anything with oil in it is gonna clog up the sprayer eventually.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Postroad, please.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Unfortunately I use Pam and other non-stick sprays on occasion. I would think propellants probably aren't great to breathe or eat. Save your butter wrappers and use them to grease pans. Also there in a oan grease recipe on my blog linked below. It is good for when you need to grease and flour a pan.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a mister too, have used it for 10+ years. It's not the best/easiest to use but it's adequate. I figure it's a lot healthier and a lot more economical to do it myself than to purchase a disposable can at the store, use it up and toss it out.


----------

